# Business Visitor Visa



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a few questions about the business visitor visa that I couldn't find on the UKBA website. 

1) About how long does it take to process an application for this type of visa?

2) I am planning to apply for this visa on the grounds of having a job with an American based non-profit organization that is funded through charitable donations. Would the border agency see this as likely an unsteady source of income? 

3) I'm also planning to marry a girl from Scotland in August so would it be better for me to apply for the family visitor visa? I went away from that one because I wouldn't be able to work on it.

4) This is a long shot but would our best situation just be to apply for her spouse visa while she's here after we're married? I've seen where people have pulled it off and it's not what we want but if its our only option we'd consider it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lhigdon223 said:


> I have a few questions about the business visitor visa that I couldn't find on the UKBA website.
> 
> 1) About how long does it take to process an application for this type of visa?
> 
> ...


What is a 'business' visa.?

Precisely which visa is your company applying for? Shouldn't you be asking them the question as to how long it usually takes?


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crawford said:


> What is a 'business' visa.?
> 
> Precisely which visa is your company applying for? Shouldn't you be asking them the question as to how long it usually takes?


Its a business visitor visa. Its good for 6 months. The company isn't applying for the visa, I am.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lhigdon223 said:


> Its a business visitor visa. Its good for 6 months. The company isn't applying for the visa, I am.


With the greatest of respect the only 6 month visa I have heard of, and one which you yourself can apply for, is the visitors visa - and you cannot work on the visitors visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lhigdon223 said:


> I have a few questions about the business visitor visa that I couldn't find on the UKBA website.
> 
> 1) About how long does it take to process an application for this type of visa?


All types of visas are processed in about 4 days at the moment, which means a total turnaround time of 10 days or so.



> 2) I am planning to apply for this visa on the grounds of having a job with an American based non-profit organization that is funded through charitable donations. Would the border agency see this as likely an unsteady source of income?


There is a list of permitted activities under this visa, which doesn't include working. You can only attend meetings and conferences, do promotions, visit clients and trade contacts to negotiate a deal and carry out essential servicing of equipment and so on. If it's work, your company has to sponsor you for Tier 2 intra-company transfer visa. There is also Tier 5 charity worker visa for doing voluntary work. 



> 3) I'm also planning to marry a girl from Scotland in August so would it be better for me to apply for the family visitor visa? I went away from that one because I wouldn't be able to work on it.


You aren't allowed under the immigration law to marry on a business visitor visa. You can with other visa types, if it's for a period longer than 6 months. Then there is marriage visitor visa for the sole purpose of marrying and leaving UK afterwards.



> 4) This is a long shot but would our best situation just be to apply for her spouse visa while she's here after we're married? I've seen where people have pulled it off and it's not what we want but if its our only option we'd consider it.


She doesn't need a visa but you do as the husband of a British citizen. So you can apply for your spouse visa back in US.

It seems you've been misinformed about a lot of things. To sort things out, you first need to be clear about what you want to do, and what your longterm plan is. If it is to marry and live (settle) in UK, then you should get a fiancé visa before travelling, get married in UK, apply for further leave to remain (FLR) as spouse, and once it's granted, you can work without any further permission. After 2 years you can apply to settle permanently. This is as things stand at the moment, but the government is likely to introduce new rules shortly (June has been mentioned) to hike up the maintenance requirement (how much your UK fiancée needs to be earning to sponsor you for a visa - said to be £25,700 before tax) and extension of probationary period from 2 to 5 years for settlement.

Or if your organisation is able and willing to sponsor you for a visa, either Tier 2 or Tier 5, for longer than 6 months, then you can enter UK on that, get married and then apply for FLR as spouse. This will cost you less as your employer will be footing the bill for work visa and you only need to pay for FLR. After that you can work in UK for 2 years, and indefinitely when granted settlement.


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> All types of visas are processed in about 4 days at the moment, which means a total turnaround time of 10 days or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry. I now realize I was unclear to the point of confusion. The plan is to marry in the states while she is on the visa waiver program after which she will return to Scotland. Then I would like to go and visit her on whichever visa I can get for 6 months or so while we wait for her US marriage visa to be processed. My 'work' should only include those activities that you mention except maybe trying to do whatever paperwork would be necessary to register my organization in the UK.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> All types of visas are processed in about 4 days at the moment, which means a total turnaround time of 10 days or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joppa,

To update my info on visas, under which category does the 'Business" visa reside?

I can't seem to find it on UKBA. Thanks


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Crawford said:


> Joppa,
> 
> To update my info on visas, under which category does the 'Business" visa reside?
> 
> I can't seem to find it on UKBA. Thanks


UK Border Agency | Business visitors


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

lhigdon223 said:


> UK Border Agency | Business visitors




Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lhigdon223 said:


> I'm sorry. I now realize I was unclear to the point of confusion. The plan is to marry in the states while she is on the visa waiver program after which she will return to Scotland. Then I would like to go and visit her on whichever visa I can get for 6 months or so while we wait for her US marriage visa to be processed. My 'work' should only include those activities that you mention except maybe trying to do whatever paperwork would be necessary to register my organization in the UK.


So your ultimate aim is to settle in US together? Then, yes, she can apply for US immigrant visa, usually CR1, while in UK and you as her sponsor file a petition I-130 in US. It will take around 8-10 months for the whole process to complete. She can alternatively go for a non-immigrant visa K-3, which doesn't take as long, but then on arrival in US she will have to apply for adjustment of status, which will take a while. Meanwhile you can visit her for up to 6 months on a business visitor visa (you don't need to get a visa in advance but this is the category of leave you'll be given when entering UK). They will ask if you have sufficient funds to maintain yourself during your stay, so carry your bank statement and a letter from your wife (as she will be by then) offering to house and take care of you. They may also ask what you will be doing in UK, so don't mention work and make sure what you hope to do falls within the permitted activities. See UK Border Agency | What business activities can a business visitor do?


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks Joppa. That makes sense. But just to be clear, are you saying that I can show up at the border of the UK with no visa and just show a marriage certificate, a few bank statements showing roughly 10,000 pounds combined and a letter from the person offering accommodation. Probably a return flight too? 

Should I apply for the visa in advance to be safe? If so how much income would I need from my employer each month to get the visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lhigdon223 said:


> Thanks Joppa. That makes sense. But just to be clear, are you saying that I can show up at the border of the UK with no visa and just show a marriage certificate, a few bank statements showing roughly 10,000 pounds combined and a letter from the person offering accommodation. Probably a return flight too?
> 
> Should I apply for the visa in advance to be safe? If so how much income would I need from my employer each month to get the visa?


If all you want to do is to visit and return home, then no, you don't need to get a visa in advance but carry a few supporting documents such as bank statement, return flight, itinerary, offer of free accommodation and ties at home such as a job.


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Joppa said:


> If all you want to do is to visit and return home, then no, you don't need to get a visa in advance but carry a few supporting documents such as bank statement, return flight, itinerary, offer of free accommodation and ties at home such as a job.


Roughly how much would I need to show on a bank statement if we have an offer from a friend to stay in a flat and pay only utilities? I can show a job back home, return flight, and a letter from the friend saying we can stay in his flat. We don't have much of an itinerary. How much would I need to show on a bank statement then?


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

Also, if I left the country for a month or so and went to South America and the US during that time, is there any chance of getting back into the UK for about 2 months? To be more clear, I want to visit the UK from late August until late February on the family visitor visa and then go home to the US and to South America, then my question is could I get back into the UK for 2-3 months say from mid April to mid June.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lhigdon223 said:


> Also, if I left the country for a month or so and went to South America and the US during that time, is there any chance of getting back into the UK for about 2 months? To be more clear, I want to visit the UK from late August until late February on the family visitor visa and then go home to the US and to South America, then my question is could I get back into the UK for 2-3 months say from mid April to mid June.


That can be difficult, as the usual guideline is you should only stay 6 months in a year. As you will stay full 6 months from August to February, you should stay away until August. If you return too soon, there's a good chance of denied entry and first plane home.


----------



## lhigdon223 (Feb 1, 2012)

So can I even stay for six months if I've already been there for a week in March?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

lhigdon223 said:


> So can I even stay for six months if I've already been there for a week in March?


A week probably doesn't matter, but 1-2 months will.


----------

